
Russian tourist offered employee $1M to cripple Tesla with malware - codezero
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/08/russian-tourist-offered-employee-1-million-to-cripple-tesla-with-malware/
======
codezero
This has been posted a few times but I didn’t see any substantive discussion,
would love to see the take that folks on HN have on such a large scale attack
being done with an in-person asset.

